# Best sprinkler heads



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have flower bed that about 20' long by 2" wide. What would be the best heads to use for an area like this ? I already have old sprinkler heads there and don't really like them . I'm not sure what they are.

Thanks


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Drip line?


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> Drip line?


What does that mean?


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

These are the flowerbeds I have some beds that have just flowers and some that have more trees/shrubs that need heavy watering. Do they have heads that produce more of a flood type of watering and some that produce more of a spray? Thank you


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

anyone please


----------



## LAG Gamecock (Apr 23, 2019)

mstrlucky74 said:


> anyone please


Install drip irrigation tubing instead of spray heads. You connect the tubing to the irrigation line and snake it around your plants. Cover the tubing with mulch. You can find more information on rainbird's website. I have it all in my beds that are around the perimeter of my house.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

LAG Gamecock said:


> mstrlucky74 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone please
> ...


Thank you very much . So these are better then the spray heads ? But then no water gets on the actual plant/shrub.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

mstrlucky74 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > Drip line?
> ...


it means you're prob better off getting some drip line than using spray heads.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

mstrlucky74 said:


> LAG Gamecock said:
> 
> 
> > mstrlucky74 said:
> ...


you don't need water on the shrubs, you need water to their roots, drip line delivers it right to the root zone, doesn't spray your house and possibly stain it with your water either.

i ran drip line through all of my garden beds, i think its the way to go, its slow but does the job right.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> mstrlucky74 said:
> 
> 
> > LAG Gamecock said:
> ...


Thanks I'm trying to research to make sure I buy the correct parts and pieces. I saw on the rainbird website they also had emitter lines. That's what goes around shrubs?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

mstrlucky74 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> > mstrlucky74 said:
> ...


Yeah they have the little holes in them and you can run them straight back and forth or where know you have plants, you can make a loop right around them etc.

Prob can get some good ideas of the products on YouTube and see how the pros do it.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

BBLOCK said:


> mstrlucky74 said:
> 
> 
> > BBLOCK said:
> ...


Yup thanks ..been doing that have to see how to relive move my current sprinkler spray head and couple the line and add the emitter line.


----------

